

LOOM 4k short film by Ridley Scott & son goes online - CineKid
http://www.alexandrosmaragos.com/2012/09/loom-short-film.html

======
ctdonath
LOOM is a great example of low-budget movie-making. Partway thru this sci-fi
futuristic dystopia I realized that _everything_ was current mundane stuff,
just brilliantly arranged to give the impression of future tech. No computer-
generated imagery (enhanced, perhaps, but not photo-realistic animation), no
model shop, just off-the-shelf, what's-laying-around commonplace stuff.

Could very well amount to a _Blade Runner_ prequel.

------
nsns
The camera looks really promising.

The movie on the other hand... when every other visual art form has freed
itself from almost every constraint imaginable, it's amazing that in the 21st
century young directors, who regard themselves as innovative, are still
content to offer us simple combinations of representational art, like oil
paintings from 17th century, with the narrative structures of romantic novels
from the 19th.

The subtitles, if I'm not missing something, seem to be a direct rip-off of
Godard's "Navajo subtitles"[0].

[0] [http://sensesofcinema.com/2011/feature-
articles/godardenglis...](http://sensesofcinema.com/2011/feature-
articles/godardenglishcannes-the-reception-of-film-
socialismes-%E2%80%9Cnavajo-english%E2%80%9D-subtitles/)

~~~
haliax
There's no reason you can't innovate within representational art, and your
"freed itself from almost every constraint imaginable" is someone else's
"descended into idiotic gibberish".

------
kstenerud
According to the site, it was directed by Luke Scott, not Ridley Scott. Which
is good because I didn't think Ridley Scott capable of something so terrible.

~~~
sp332
It's literally a tech demo for a projector technology. If you don't have a 4k
3D laser projector, it's going to be pretty pointless.

~~~
mashmac2
Although watching it at NAB in 4k was quite impressive, I'll say. It gives me
hope for future tech in the film-making realm.

------
Keyframe
Apart from name dropping, I don't see what is so different than any other red
camera production? It's conformed in 4k, so what? Anyone with anything shot on
red can do that on their home editing suites (even I did it!). This is
basically a commercial for TBR projector from RED (company where everything is
TBR and WIP).

------
mattbarackman
Damn, I really wanted this to be based on the 1990 LucasArt adventure game
Loom. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loom_(video_game)>

Great short nonetheless.

------
DanBC
I'm surprised they're not using torrents to distribute this 1.6 GB file.

~~~
klodolph
Welcome to 2012, where 1.6 GB doesn't actually seem that bad.

It seems that direct download has seen a resurgence over the past couple years
relative to torrent. For example, for plenty of Linux distros, you have to
hunt a little longer to find the torrent link, but the direct download is a
pulsing button.

------
jeroen
direct link to youtube:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcvSTk8M5qY>

